# Time To Laugh



## jimsouth (Apr 22, 2018)

Chutzpah             is a Yiddish word meaning gall, brazen nerve, effrontery, sheer guts             and arrogance. ​ It's             Yiddish and, as Leo Rosten writes, "No other word and no other             language can do it justice."​ Read the             story below and you will understand.​ *THE             ESSENCE OF CHUTZPAH:              *
A little             old lady sold pretzels on a street corner for 25 cents             each.
Every day             a young man would leave his office building at lunch time and as he             passed the pretzel stand,
he would             leave her a quarter, but never take a             pretzel.
This went             on for more than three years.  The two of them never spoke. One             day, as the young man passed
the old             lady's stand and left his quarter as usual, the pretzel lady spoke             to him. 
Without             blinking an eye she said: "They're 35 cents             now."​


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Apr 22, 2018)

LOL, that is funny. 

For those who don't know, it's pronounced Huts-pah. A lot of rabbis, like Yeshua, made great employment of it in preaching the truth of Scripture against public desire/opinion. I always like a preacher with chutzpah.


----------

